# You can't make this up!



## hillbilly jim (Sep 15, 2018)

*Nude man sets house on fire trying to bake cookies on George Foreman Grill*

http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2...-to-bake-cookies-on-george-foreman-grill.html


----------



## pabeef (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this it makes a great morning even better.  So far I have a lamb in the smoker, drinking a good cup of coffee outside as I'm


----------



## pabeef (Sep 15, 2018)

Watching the sun come up. Had a 8 point buck run through the b


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 15, 2018)

Nude in Niceville.
No, you can't make this up.

I had a wife who cleaned house in the nude.


----------

